# An Atheist Challenged Me To a Debate On the Soundness of TAG



## Apologist4Him (May 12, 2005)

For those interested in reading, my opening statement can be read here: Theologyweb

Currently I have given notice that I am taking a break for personal reasons (my grandma is expected to pass away any day now). I hope to have the motivation to put together a well thought out rebuttal A.S.A.P. After looking over my opponents opening statement, I have a feeling my rebuttal will be more lengthy than my opening statement.  

Anyway, my reason for starting this thread is because I would appreciate the input of people (especially Paul) posting here on either opening statement. Thanks.


----------



## Apologist4Him (May 22, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Thank you for your response, I appreciated your input. I am sorry I didn't get around to responding to your post sooner. Between my grandmother's death and funeral, work, and everything else I've been fairly busy. Just in case you or others are wondering, after my grandmother died, I requested an indefinite time extension for my first rebuttal.

From what I have read, I believe we are in agreement, I hope to get around to giving a detailed response to your response. Currently, I am going through a difficult season of life, please pray for me. Thank You. 

In Christ,

Andrew


----------

